# Applying Labels - Is there a trick?



## Affe (Mar 26, 2012)

Curious before I even venture into this point, but is there a trick to labeling the bottles so that they are all even and at the same point on the bottle?


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 26, 2012)

I usually lay all mine next to each other and eyeball them. I have seen someone on here with a really nice homemade jig that works great. I'm not too concerned about people point out my crooked labels, if they do, then I take their wine away lol


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 26, 2012)

I just line the labels up with the seam on the bottle. As far as the height - i just eyeball it.


----------



## rodo (Mar 26, 2012)

> Curious before I even venture into this point, but is there a trick to
> labeling the bottles so that they are all even and at the same point on the
> bottle?


 
This is how I do it.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/label-paster-13845/


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 26, 2012)

Using a roller like Rod has assures they are all straight and the same height. I just use avery labels and get them close. My bottles are all laying down in racks, so I don't really care it they are a bit off from each other (unless if Rod see's them).


----------



## Flem (Mar 26, 2012)

I lay mine down on a towel. Using a ruler and a Sharpie, I measure up from the bottom to a predetermined length and make a small spot on the bottle. I then, put the bottom of the label over the spot, keeping it parallel with the bottom of the bottle, and smooth it out.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 26, 2012)

I have an old wooden miter box that I don't use anymore now that I have a miter saw. I nailed a piece of wood at one end and slide the bottle against the wood. I use one of the saw guides to line up the labels. Works okay for me.


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm along the same school of thought as Touron.......They are lucky if my bottles have labels on them at all!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 26, 2012)

here is the thread about a superb jig, that Rocketman designed
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-labeling-jig-13316/

thanks steve 
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Noontime (Mar 28, 2012)

For my personal wines I use a jig (a small hinged block of straight wood that swings down to touch the bottle); I then line up the label with the piece of wood which ensures the horizontal sides (top and bottom) of the label are parallel with the bottom of the bottle. I bend the label slightly upwards so I can start from the middle of the label and work my way out towards the sides so I don't get any wrinkles or bubbles. I also make sure the seam is not under the label.

Some people use the seam as a reference point since that should be perpendicular to the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 28, 2012)

*Labels appying*

ROCKY I AGREE

IUSE THE MITER BOX, USING THE STRAIGHT CUT GUIDE,AS MY BASE ,REMEMBER NOT ALL THE TIMES YOU HAVE THE CORRECT BOTTLES IN FRONT OF YOU BUT YOU NEED TO USE THEM ANYWAY THE STRAIGHT CUT GIVES ME A STARTING POINT OF CONSISTENCE NO MATTER WHICH BOTTLE I PUT MY HANDS OR,AT LEAST THAT'S HOW I DO IT,,,,,,THE MITTERBOX,


----------

